# Windsor Clockwork/Dawes SST tire clearance



## miller_2727 (May 19, 2007)

I have a Windsor Clockwork and loving it.......What is the maximum tire clearance anyone has been able to fit (while still running brakes...if that matters)?

Thanks for any input as I am setting it up for the winter and looking to add a bit of traction to the wheels


----------



## miller_2727 (May 19, 2007)

*CX Tires?*

To be a bit more specific....I am wanting to run a minimum 30c cyclocross tires.

Thoughts???


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

miller_2727 said:


> To be a bit more specific....I am wanting to run a minimum 30c cyclocross tires.
> 
> Thoughts???



Do you want to use it as a CX bike?


----------



## miller_2727 (May 19, 2007)

20sMotoSpirit said:


> Do you want to use it as a CX bike?



Not specifically.....nothing extreme. Possibly dirt road, semi smooth single track trails.
Thanks for any feedback!


----------

